# 20-23 Mar PPB



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm keen on a pre work fish tomorrow, probably Sunnyside because I'm a lazy bastard and it's my closest launch :mrgreen:

Also, I'm keen to get along to Patterson River to chase some bream this week, arvo's probably best there for me.

Any takers?


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

hey,
just got back from sydney and very keen 4 a fish. will do sunnyside tomorrow and would also like to tackle the patto. I will be at sunnyside around 5.30 to 6.00am


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Good stuff, see you there squizzy.

I'll probably hit the water 6:30 ish.

[edit] I'll aim for a tad earlier, but if I dodn't make it I'll see you on the wobbly.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Update: Gonna have to make a few work calls in the morning, blame the canberra boys for having the day off today.

Be on the water as soon as I can.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I woke up dead.

Nasty nasty headache.

Hope you got out squiz.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Howdy sleeping beauties.

While you blokes were watching Mel and Koshi, Team Franganistan were hard at work collecting the usual bag of 30 to 40cm pinkies.

Also met a non AKFFer in the car park with a 50cm snapper and a tiny SIK.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Sleep would be wonderful Scott.

You met Laurie I'd guess, every time I see him in a decent swell in that tiny blue SIK I think it's the last time.

Brave man, bugger also usually outfishes me too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

I needed the sleep badly and tonight will be the same. I'm thinking a Wednesday and Thursday assault. Evening on Wed, Morning on Thurs


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

well done Hobie... what was it like on the water this morning, and what was doing the damage on those pinkies


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Tim, migraine or self inflicted?

Tony, same bat time, same bat bag of fish, same bat Berkley Power Minnow 3" Bloodworm Scale.

Later this week I might change my habits, red undies could be the go.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Just a big ol' lasty headache, moving my eyes hurts.

Still got it now.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

damn you all to hell


----------

